# Skinny gun?



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a thin compact 9mm and .40 so I can wear them IWB. Any recommendations?


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Walther PPS is a great gun. Very reliable German firearm, very thin single stack. There is a few different Kahr models that are very good for conceal carry. Glock and the rest are going to be the next line of options after that I would think.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I think Khar is your best bet. I've tried some of their .40s and they seemed reliable.

The only thing smaller I can think of off the top of my head is a tiny 9mm made by Rohrbaugh. They sell for $1000+

Edit: the Kel-Tec PF-9 is another slim 9mm. I personally hated the balance and the feel of it's grip, but that's just me.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Thin is a somewhat relative term. Carry friendly weapons is a lot easier to answer. There are literally tons of 9mm and .40 caliber weapons that carry easily. What would matter is how any of these weapons will feel in your hand and how you think you would be firing the weapon(s). Some compact or sub compact weapons with shorter grips are not always all that much to hold on to after a few rounds. This is why many will look for more shooter friendly floor plates for the mags. The felt recoil that is usually a little more noticed with smaller handguns also. More muzzle flip transfers into a harder follow up shot for some shooters.

For carry I personally I don't like anything smaller than a commander length 1911s or something the size of a Sig Sauer P229. These are smaller than the full size offerings but are still very accurate yet carry really easily. The Springfield XD's, Sigs, Glock, S&W, Para Ord, Colt, FN/Browning Ruger, and many more make weapons in carry friendly styles. THey all make a pretty good weapon. It's all a matter of what's available to you and what you pick up that has the best feel when you get your hands around them. You should see what you think feels the best then you might be able to take those examples and post a "what do you think is better" thread asking the pros and cons of each. It's hard to say this is better than that when no one will have any idea how you will shoot any of them. All anyone can say right now is "get one of these because I have one and it rocks!". And it just might rock but in your hand it might not as much.

Isn't it FN that makes the thinnest handgun right now? I can't remember but I think it was them and maybe Walther after that. Anyway. Is there a range that rents weapons? that might be the best starting point. At least check out a few shops and ask to handle a couple of pistols. You will know pretty quick if it is a good fit for you. 

Most all the big name gun makers build a great weapon. The task at hand now is finding the one or few that fits you best.:smt023


----------



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

+1 on Kahr. I have a PM40 and I love it.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Look at the CZ Rami

AFS


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Kahr PM9*

I looked at all the "skinny" (single stack) 9mm and settled on the Kahr. I did not like the Walther magazine release. Others had safeties that I did not like (I carry only DAO no safety switch or 1911 platforms). Mine has been 100% reliable out of the box. I've got a Galco Matrix OWB holster for it and a Kramer ankle holster for it so far, and I'm considering an IWB for it, too. If I carry IWB, however, I usually carry a 1911 or G19. The Kahr is for "deeper" concealment situations. Good luck in your search.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> For carry I personally I don't like anything smaller than a commander length 1911s or something the size of a Sig Sauer P229.


We've got to be brothers in a former life...  This is exactly why I carry OWB.

If I had to carry IWB, I'd probably want a Sig P239 40/357SIG. It's single stack, all metal, quite thin, scary accurate, and superb quality.


----------



## frjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

*Kahr P9*

++2 on the Kahr
I have the P9 and I don't even know it is there when IWB - .9" thick (wide)

Well, I KNOW it is there, I just don't feel it there.

Fr Jeff


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

literaltrance said:


> We've got to be brothers in a former life...  This is exactly why I carry OWB.
> 
> If I had to carry IWB, I'd probably want a Sig P239 40/357SIG. It's single stack, all metal, quite thin, scary accurate, and superb quality.


Might be closer than that! Dad did get around back in the day :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

I carry some IWB but not as much anymore. It's depends where I'm going and what I'm wearing kind of thing. I've tried smaller weapons and they just don't do it for me. I guess that is why they make so many different weapons though. No one weapon is going to work for everyone. A 1911 actually works great in an IWB and I was surprised that the 229 carried as well as it does for me IWB. I still like the OWB more anymore. Those Sig 239's are nice little weapons. I haven't carried one but they do look like they'd be great inside or outside the waistband.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> A 1911 actually works great in an IWB and I was surprised that the 229 carried as well as it does for me IWB.


My 229 carries great IWB. I'd even go so far to say it carries better than the XD9SC it replaced, even though it's bigger. Granted it could be a combo of the gun, holster, and belt all working very well together, but regardless, I'm not complaining. :mrgreen:


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Todd said:


> My 229 carries great IWB. I'd even go so far to say it carries better than the XD9SC it replaced, even though it's bigger. Granted it could be a combo of the gun, holster, and belt all working very well together, but regardless, I'm not complaining. :mrgreen:


I couldn't get either a commander-sized 1911 or my p2000sk to feel right IWB. I don't know how you guys do it. :smt086


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> I couldn't get either a commander-sized 1911 or my p2000sk to feel right IWB. I don't know how you guys do it. :smt086


Big pants! :smt033


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

+++3 on the kahr I have an older E9 steel frame very concealable one of the most accurate compacts ever:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> My 229 carries great IWB. I'd even go so far to say it carries better than the XD9SC it replaced, even though it's bigger. Granted it could be a combo of the gun, holster, and belt all working very well together, but regardless, I'm not complaining. :mrgreen:


I'm with you there 100% I had thought at first that it might be too wide being I'm so used to the 1911 and how it rides but I was pleasantly surprised. It's just another feather in Sig Sauer's Cap you ask me. I'm still a 191 guy to the core but there is no denying Sigs and how they work and carry. Even my 226 carries excellent in a OWB and I'm thinking if I bought an IWB for it that it would be OK.

You might be right being you know as well as anyone that a good rig can make or break how a weapon carries. I have some pretty good holsters but my belt is not one of the best out there. Don't get me wrong I like it and it works well it's just not one of the big names out there. but I didn't pay big money for it either. I actually got it because I had a discount coupon at sportsmans guide..heh I have a Bianchi belt too and it's been a pretty good one over the years. Either4 one I use the 229 carries well. You hardly notice it after a while.

I am not one that tells people to get this gun or that gun being we are all different but if a small carry weapon is what you're looking for the smaller Sigs are a fantastic option. Not many weapons can give you that kind of reliability combined with the great accuracy all bundled with ease of carry. It did take a littler while to get used to a double action but I've come to like it a lot.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Heh..Big pants..

Really though the cut of the pants you wear does have a lot to do with it. Like my Dad said a tight pair of pants is like a cheap hotel...No ballroom :anim_lol:

I personally find moving the weapon around a little looking for the "groovy place" helps. Carrying IWB does take a little getting used to also. I carried around the house for a while before I tried it out in the wild. The holster has a lot do do with IWB carry too. If you can find a holster that allows for a change in thew cant of the holster to the belt that is a big help. Bianchi makes one called a 3S pistol pocket (Link) that works pretty well but it needs a real good belt to work at it's best. I use it and a Gould & Goodrich 810 Gold Line Inside Pants Holster (Link) when I'm going IWB. Gould actually has a few holsters I'd like to get but I have way too many now :smt082 I've come to the point that Gould and Bianchi are about all I use. Well, I do have a couple Safariland duty holsters I got off eBay. I have a couple Fobus holsters but I don't even use anymore.

*literaltrance*, what type of IWB rigs have use tried?


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*Kahr*



lovain1932 said:


> +++3 on the kahr I have an older E9 steel frame very concealable one of the most accurate compacts ever:smt033


I don't see E9 on their site. Has it been renamed?


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Currently carrying a Glock 26 which, of course, is double stack so it is a bit thick in the grip. Have ordered a Kahr CW9 which I expect to arrive next week. I also was looking for something a bit thinner. You may also want to look at Taurus' web site as they are about to introduce a thin 9mm. I believe the model is P (or PT) 709. You can view it in their new (2009) products section. I'm waiting to see a price on it.


----------

